# OPI Summer Flutter Collection Summer 2010



## Bec688 (May 15, 2010)

OPI Summer Flutter Collection Summer 2010




















Flower To Flower





Flit A Bit





Wing It!





Catch Me In Your Net


source 1
source 2


----------



## HairEgo (May 15, 2010)

Dont like any really. The only one I would consider wearing is flower to flower, but it looks a lot like chapel of love from the vegas collection to me..


----------



## emily_3383 (May 15, 2010)

I love the pink and orange one. I have dupes though.


----------



## ibasttpwanse (May 15, 2010)

Like the colors, but I've got dupes too!


----------



## Johnnie (May 15, 2010)

Ooh, I've got to get an orange like that.


----------



## Dalylah (May 20, 2010)

I adore that blue. I must have it. It made me twitch when I saw it on Scrangie haha


----------

